# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Quickly Removing Subtotals in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select any cell in the List and click Sort A To Z or Sort Z to A.
2.	In the dialog message box click OK.



Select Data -> Subtotal (In Outline Group) -> Remove All button.

----------

